How can I construct a VPN from scratch? - billphipps
======
bartvk
What do you mean, start from scratch? A VPN between two points? Like you do
with a Mikrotek router or some such?

------
jlgaddis

      -ENEEDINFO

------
paulbishop
pivpn

